# Three interesting new Panasonics - G5, LX7, FZ200



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Call me a fanboy, but I think Panasonic hit a home run, a triple and a double today.

Home run: the *FZ200* is a superzoom -- 24x, 25-600 mm equiv. -- with a constant f2.8 max aperture lens, full 1080p/60 video, RAW capture, high-res EVF, and fully articulated LCD. Unless the sensor (necessarily tiny given the zoom range) proves to be garbage, or the lens isn't up to snuff (unlikely -- this is always a strong suit for Panasonic) this thing should rule its category. 

Triple: the *G5* is a new Micro Four Thirds body with what seems to be a tweaked sensor from the soon to be replaced top-of-the-line GH2. Styling is more SLR-like than the G3 and it should handle better. In addition to the usual focal-plane shutter, there is a completely silent electronic shutter option. Arguably just an incremental upgrade, I think it's going to turn out to be very good.

Double: the *LX7* takes a small step back in sensor size vs its predecessor, but the lens is now f1.4 at the wide end (f2.3 at the long end), and there's a built-in neutral-density filter. The aperture ring is also a nice touch. Accepts the same high-res accessory EVF as the GX1. The overall design looks more efficient and usable to me than the predecessor (LX5), which just didn't sit comfortably in my hand. It may not rule the roost in the serious-compact segment, but should turn out to be a strong competitor.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Any linkies?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

As usual the best place for details and previews is dpreview. All on the front page right now...


Panasonic Lumix DMC-G5 and DMC-FZ200 previewed, DMC-LX7 with samples: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic reveals DMC-FZ200 high-end superzoom with constant F2.8 lens: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic launches Lumix DMC-G5 16MP mid-level mirrorless camera: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic announces Lumix DMC-LX7 with F1.4-2.3, 24-90mm equiv. lens: Digital Photography Review

Plus a bunch of lesser announcements:

Panasonic develops 45-150mm F4.0-5.6 ASPH tele-zoom for Micro Four Thirds: Digital Photography Review

(This one may be of some interest to certain people around here: it's a compact replacement for the previous 45-200 consumer-grade zoom.)

Panasonic creates DMC-FZ60 and FZ62 mid-price 16MP superzooms: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic unveils Lumix DMC-SZ5 Wi-Fi capable compact superzoom: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic offers Lumix DMC-LZ20 budget 21X CCD superzoom: Digital Photography Review


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> As usual the best place for details and previews is dpreview. All on the front page right now...
> 
> 
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-G5 and DMC-FZ200 previewed, DMC-LX7 with samples: Digital Photography Review
> ...


Thanks I know dpreview very well they are indeed the best. The LX7 looks like a nice improvement over the LX5.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with you about the LX7, but try telling it to the gearheads. They see a slightly smaller sensor and go ape****. It's might be amusing if it weren't so predictable...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> I agree with you about the LX7, but try telling it to the gearheads. They see a slightly smaller sensor and go ape****. It's might be amusing if it weren't so predictable...


Well that little of a reduction in sensor size is not going to make any visible difference in image quality except maybe on very large enlargements. If one wants a larger sensor go with a bigger camera... These kind of compacts are meant to be take it everywhere with you kind of camera and considering their size they take great photos.

Personally in this category I have the Canon S95 and the image quality is very good, a little too much chromatic aberration (fringing) in certain circumstances but it can in most cases be very effectively corrected in Lightroom.

One of the reasons I didn't go with the LX5 over the S95 was the lack of the ability to easily adjust f-stop and exposure compensation without having to use a menu thereby giving more of an DSLR feel. It seems that the LX7 takes care of that with the aperture ring, still not as versatile as Canon's control ring around the lens where you can choose which aspect of exposure you wish to adjust with the ring but still an improvement. 

Still no live preview of the change in exposure from what I can see (another really nice feature of the Canon) but a 1.4 lens with 3 stops of neutral density filter built in is a really nice and unique feature.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Both the LX5 and LX7 have an SLR-style control wheel for adjusting things like aperture and compensation (previous models used a joystick and/or the four-way buttons -- no menu-diving required even back to the LX1). I think the new aperture ring is therefore a nice handy addition but not really a big leap ahead. In fact, I'd have preferred a focus ring, as manual focus has always been a PITA on these things, and I'm not convinced the dual-purpose ND filter/MF switch on the back is going to be much of an improvement. 

Like you, I think it's really the f1.4-2.3 lens + ND filter that set this camera apart.

As for live preview, it's been a while since I used an LX, and never used an LX5, but I believe there is a way to set the monitor to WYSYWIG mode, and maybe even a one-click live preview feature, rather than automatically adjusting the gain to keep the image brightness constant regardless of exposure settings. But I'm not completely sure about that. However, there's definitely a live histogram.

None of which takes away from what I see as the S95's killer feature: the fully retractable lens.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> Both the LX5 and LX7 have an *SLR-style control wheel for adjusting things like aperture and compensation *(previous models used a joystick and/or the four-way buttons -- no menu-diving required even back to the LX1). I think the new aperture ring is therefore a nice handy addition but not really a big leap ahead. In fact, I'd have preferred a focus ring, as manual focus has always been a PITA on these things, and I'm not convinced the dual-purpose ND filter/MF switch on the back is going to be much of an improvement.
> 
> Like you, I think it's really the f1.4-2.3 lens + ND filter that set this camera apart.
> 
> ...


I know but you couldn't do two at the same time like you can now with the LX7 or like with the Canon, going back to the S90 (there is the control ring on the front and also one on the back having two point of quick menuless adjustment makes a big difference in terms of speed of operation and getting the right exposure quickly.... trust me if you get the LX7 you will see what I mean)... I test drove them both before buying and this was one of the features that made me decide on the Canon.

Also I find the menu organization on the LX5 wonky and not intuitive, but maybe that is because I had a Canon 20D at one time so I am familiar with their menu structure and it just makes sense to me...

At any rate their are some nice improvements on the LX7 by the look of it... on paper the stand outs for me are the f-stop ring, the f 1.4 lens and the built in ND filters.

And yeah I agree having a fully retractable automatically covered lens is great and make the S90 - S100 truly pocketable... last winter in Mexico I had it with me everywhere we went in my shorts pocket and it felt no more of an encumbrance than carrying around my wallet.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I think familiarity has a lot to do with it.

Every Panasonic with a control wheel has the same setup: you click it to toggle between exposure comp and either shutter or aperture depending on your shooting mode (except M mode, where you do exposure comp via either shutter or aperture), and there's visual feedback on the monitor or EVF to let you know what spinning the wheel will do. 

To me, this is second nature after three years of Panasonics with the single-wheel setup. True, the LX7 takes one click out of the process in A or M mode so I guess it is a bit more of a benefit than I suggested, even though I still think MF would be a more useful function there.

On the other hand, put any Canon in my hands and I'm utterly lost. There's definitely a learning curve with any brand, it just gets hidden from long-time users.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> I think familiarity has a lot to do with it.
> 
> *Every Panasonic with a control wheel has the same setup: you click it to toggle between exposure comp and either shutter or aperture depending on your shooting mode (except M mode, where you do exposure comp via either shutter or aperture), and there's visual feedback on the monitor or EVF to let you know what spinning the wheel will do. *
> 
> ...


Ahh Ok the sales rep failed to point that out to me, still though obviously Panasonic felt there was an advantage to having the lens control ring as well (maybe to lure away Canon users  ).

MF would be nice for sure rather than the "focus by wire" approach that all compacts seem to use... virtually useless IMO.

So do you think you will upgrade to the LX7?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't have a high-end compact right now, just a GF1 and a few lenses. So the G5 is probably a more sensible purchase for me, but I'll seriously consider the LX7 once I get the chance to try one.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know which one I'm more excited about - the G5, the LX7 or the FZ200. All for differing reasons, of course.

For sheer pocketability, I am thinking of foregoing replacing my LX5 with an LX7 and opting instead for a Sony RX100. Much as I love the LX series, an article over at the Luminous Landscape has made me really think long and hard about the Sony option as being superior in a number of respects.

For sheer versatility, I'm thinking the G5 looks pretty good. But I'd have to drop some money on a good wide and a good tele. A bit more bread but... in any case, I will await the full review from dpr.

I have to say I'm still fascinated by the idea of a superzoom on steroids (namely, the FZ200), but the idea of yet another camera using a smallish sensor does not thrill me.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm sure the RX100 is a good camera, but I'm not thrilled with compromises like no EVF option, only 28mm equiv. at the wide end, or f4.9 at the long end, which more or less erases the sensor-size advantage over the LX7. 

Anyway, for me it's pretty much a moot point. Next camera is going to be a bigger, more full-featured body with an articulated LCD, not a pocket cam.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

Can't wait to get my hands on and try out the LX7. Could be a great camera to carry around if you don't want to lug the Dslr


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

iMatt: hadn't realized the 28mm equivalent at the wide end. That does indeed change things for me. I don't mind the no EVF but I do like a good wide to start with.

I'm in the same boat, though. My LX5 is starting to look like a bit of a road warrior but it keeps on ticking away. Very thankful for its sturdy chassis, that's for sure. But at work I'm increasingly being asked to do portrait work on the fly and I'd like a better camera out of the box for that sort of thing. I'm looking at the G5 with a decent couple of lenses to get me going. In another few paycheques.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

I just purchased a new GX1 with the 14-42 X Series Lens. I also added the 45-175 X Series Lens.
Just charged the Battery last night and will be doing some reading today.

I have been a Panny fan for a few years now and have an LX3 and a G1.
I love my LX3 and the quality of the pictures it takes, but I have been finding lately that many time I am wanting to use more zoom, hence the decision to try the GX1.
I have been finding that I am not using my G1 that often and it is starting to collect dust in the back of the closet. I will have to see if I fall in love with the GX1 perhaps I will sell my G1 with its 45-200 Zoom Lens.

It was a good shopping day yesterday.

DavidH


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Max, have you considered one of the small m43 bodies, like the Oly E-PM1 (drawback being that it uses the old 12MP sensor in slightly tweaked form) or GF5 (main drawback being minimal physical controls)? Or the GX1? The latter can be quite compact paired with a pancake lens, or a full-featured beast with a larger lens. And accessory EVF, if you decide you need one. With the GF1, I find it necessary with longer lenses as well as manual-focus lenses. 

In a nutshell, these can all be great if you want something compact but not necessarily pocketable, along with the flexibility of interchangeable lenses.

Unfortunately there's no really small ultra-wide m43 lens; the Panasonic 14mm is minuscule but of course 28mm equiv. I'm still hoping somebody will come up with a pancake at 9 or 10mm. Doesn't matter if it's f2.8 or even f4... or even f5.6 if push comes to shove. In the meantime the Oly 9-18 zoom is very compact for a zoom, and a respectable performer.

For portrait work, Oly gives you two great options: the relatively affordable 45/1.8 and the not-so-affordable 75/1.8. Or you can do what I do and mount an old manual lens. Even a lens like the dirt-cheap ($10-20) Industar 55/2.8 makes a decent portrait lens on m43. For a little more money any ancient SLR 50/1.8 or 1.4 will do the trick. I'm partial to old Nikkors (AI/AIS, even E series if it's the better-built version), but it doesn't matter greatly -- Pentax, Canon, Olympus, etc. should all be fine, though if you're a stickler for bokeh of a particular character (or any other property) you should of course check out all the samples you can find.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Completely off topic (aside from being about cameras and M/43 cameras) the camera that really turns my crank right now is the Olympus OM-D E-M5.










I love the retro styling but there is nothing retro about this camera aside from that. It is built like a little brick s**t house with every component including its flash and lenses completely weather sealed...

It ain't cheap at $1K for the body and the lenses aren't cheap either and being that I currently shoot Nikon (and Canon with the S95) it would mean completely kitting myself out if I were to buy one... but that's not going happen anytime soon. But if the lottery ever comes through I would buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*OM-D is a Great BUT*

I agree that the Olympus OM-D is great camera and is probably the best in the category of "CCS" (Compact Camera Systems).

I also would love to own one, the only "but" as you say is the price.
I might even go a little bit further and say that it is probably not "good value", compared to other cameras in the CCS category and that list is growing rapidly.

I did quite a bit of research and found the Panasonic GX1 as a "compromise" to good image quality at a good price. Not as good IQ as the OM-D but very good for its price, especially if you pair it up with Panasonic's new "X Series" of lenses (that is what I did).

Anyway who looks for "good value" when you have won the lottery. lol
As long as we are having fun with our "toys".

DavidH


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

DavidH said:


> I agree that the Olympus OM-D is great camera and is probably the best in the category of "CCS" (Compact Camera Systems).
> 
> I also would love to own one, the only "but" as you say is the price.
> I might even go a little bit further and say that it is probably not "good value", compared to other cameras in the CCS category and that list is growing rapidly.
> ...


Exactly. This would not be a value purchase... it would be about getting the best made camera in its class regardless of price... not to mention (once again) I just love the look of the classic silver and black version (I wouldn't get one if it was the all black version). That it takes great photos and has an awesome feature set as well as lenses and accessories doesn't hurt either...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I think the pricing on the OM-D is fair at the moment in relation to both other m43 options and the market in general (Nex 7 is the most comparable competitor: $1200 body-only, not weather-sealed, lacking stabilization, mediocre selection of native lenses -- the extra $200 seems to be for the sensor). Both the Oly and the Sony are too rich for my blood. 

I have been deterred by both the price and widespread reports of Olympus cameras in general, and this one in particular, having a significantly steeper learning curve (or crappier interface/firmware design) than most.

There is supposedly a higher-end model to be announced in September, not as a replacement but to extend the line-up. I'd guess the E-M5 would then drop to around $800 or so.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> I think the pricing on the OM-D is fair at the moment in relation to both other m43 options and the market in general (Nex 7 is the most comparable competitor: $1200 body-only, not weather-sealed, lacking stabilization, mediocre selection of native lenses -- the extra $200 seems to be for the sensor). Both the Oly and the Sony are too rich for my blood.
> 
> I have been deterred by both the price and *widespread reports of Olympus cameras* in general, and this one in particular,* having a significantly steeper learning curve (or crappier interface/firmware design) than most.*
> 
> There is supposedly a higher-end model to be announced in September, not as a replacement but to extend the line-up. I'd guess the E-M5 would then drop to around $800 or so.


Not sure what you mean by this? All the reviews I have read have been glowing on the Olympus OM-D E-M5... 

You seemed to indicate earlier that such concerns are just a matter of what you are used to/ getting use to it re: the LX series interface/firmware.

Based on the review at dpreview.com I can see that the menus are indeed deep (as they are with my D300) but so long as they provide you with the ability to customize until it suits you to a "T" I am not sure that is a problem. It make take some time to customize due to the plethora of customization options but they indicate that once you have done so the camera can fit you like a glove and totally get out of your way.



> The menus are about as logically laid-out as they can be, given how many options and settings they contain. To get the most out of the E-M5, it's well-worth scanning through the options in the Settings menu, on the next page of this review. There you'll find options to customize almost every aspect of the camera's behavior, including changing button functions, control interfaces and display options...
> 
> The E-M5's high-end status isn't simply a function of its build quality and degree of external control. As has become common with Olympus cameras, it also features a quite astounding level of customization. A lot of these settings are set-and-forget - you'll want to set them to suit the way you want to work, then leave them alone. If this is the case, you can use an option in the Setup menu tab to hide the Custom tab. However, to get the best out of the E-M5, we'd recommend looking through the options available to you, because the E-M5's behavior can be very precisely tailored to your needs....
> 
> The E-M5 is, without question, the most accomplished Micro Four Thirds camera we've yet seen and, given how well established the system has become, it vies for the title of most capable mirrorless option yet. It's not entirely without flaws and, predictably, most of those relate to continuous autofocus. But, for the most part, the E-M5 is simply an awful lot of camera in a compact and attractive body. It's a nice camera to use and the images it takes are just as enjoyable. Without any reservations whatsoever, it deserves our Gold Award.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Largely a matter of familiarity, but not entirely. It is definitely possible for one interface to be inherently harder to learn and use than another. 

I don't know first-hand that that's the case with the OM-D, but I've read enough griping about it from smart people that I'm wary. However, it would still be high on my list if I had that kind of money to spare.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> Largely a matter of familiarity, but not entirely. It is definitely possible for one interface to be inherently harder to learn and use than another.
> 
> I don't know first-hand that that's the case with the OM-D, but I've read enough griping about it from smart people that I'm wary. However, it would still be high on my list if I had that kind of money to spare.


I guess for me when dealing with any camera of this calibre (not a compact point and shoot) like my D300 I just expect that setup and customization is going to take some time... so long as the menus are logical that is the main thing for me... but then again one person's logic could be another persons source of confusion and frustration.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure, I expect any new camera to have a learning curve and take some time to customize. Still, whether in computers or cameras I don't really like to switch operating systems unless necessary. Call me lazy -- because I am.

So, right now I am using that as a roadblock against dropping the grand I can't really spare, but might otherwise rationalize somehow. 

I am assuming the GH3 will have comparable IQ and one of the OM-D's two killer features (weather sealing yes, in-body stabilization no) *plus* the silent shutter option from the G5, which is a biggie for me. If it's around the same price as the OM-D, I'll probably go for it. If the OM-D drops to $800 or so, it will stay in the running.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

iMatt said:


> Max, have you considered one of the small m43 bodies, like the Oly E-PM1 (drawback being that it uses the old 12MP sensor in slightly tweaked form) or GF5 (main drawback being minimal physical controls)? Or the GX1? The latter can be quite compact paired with a pancake lens, or a full-featured beast with a larger lens. And accessory EVF, if you decide you need one. With the GF1, I find it necessary with longer lenses as well as manual-focus lenses.
> 
> In a nutshell, these can all be great if you want something compact but not necessarily pocketable, along with the flexibility of interchangeable lenses.
> 
> ...


I have indeed looked at some of the Panny and Oly compact M43 bodies, but ever since using a couple of bridge cams from NIkon and Canon I've been turned on to fully articulated LCD panels. I find they come in really handy at times.

As for wide lenses, Panny makes one, I forget the make, but it's hella expensive, or it was, last time I checked.. so I'll do some research based on your recommendations, thanks. I was also considering waiting for the GH3 but who knows when that will happen. I've also been looking at Sony's A77 but I just don't need 24 Mp and I can't justify the price at this time. The fact is, whatever I pick will be my first system camera and it's all new territory for me. As for lenses, yeah - good portrait, wide and tele lenses would be great - not the cheapest consumer grade glass but something in the middle to high end. I can see spending the two or three grand to get it all happening.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I own a GF1 so personally if I was going for a new M4/3 system I'd be picking up the GX1, solid camera. Great lens set and not too big. Image quality is perfectly fine for making 30x40 inch prints with any issues.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Max, you must be thinking about the Panasonic 7-14. The Olympus 9-18 is definitely the poor cousin (and not really for the same audience, despite overlapping for a big part of the range). Bad news is that's usually a $1200 lens, whereas the Olympus is currently $750 (which is at the high end of its pricing... I think I've seen it as low as $600 or so). Good news is that the Panasonic has occasionally dipped to the ~$900 range and hopefully will again. 

I'm right with you on the articulating screen. It's one of the two or three top reasons I have my eye on a G5, OM-D or GH3 to become my primary camera and relegate the GF1 to secondary status.

Starting from scratch with a $3000 budget, you could do very well.

- OM-D or G5
- Oly 9-18 or Pana 7-14
- Oly 45/1.8
- Pana 100-300

... which comes to anywhere from roughly $2500 (G5 + 9-18 option) to around $3200 (OM-D + 7-14 option), depending on what sort of deals you can score.

I would expect the 100-300 to be replaced by a more compact long zoom at some point, but who knows when. There is also an Olympus 75-300, but that's a $950 lens and not stabilized so only really suited to Olympus bodies.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

iMatt, nice response... OK! Yeah, it's the Panny 7-14. Everything I've read about it screams quality, but hella pricey. Where have you seen it dip down to as little as $900, may I ask?

Your other lens recommendations are great, thanks very much. Now I guess I have to seriously compare the OM-D with the G5. I like the G series very much and I'm not so keen on the retro angular appearance of the OM-D, but as long as it kicks butt in the image and handling department... off to do some comparative shopping! If I go with the G5 I would probably bite the bullet and try to find a good price on the Panny 7-14. I've been salivating over that lens for years and I don't even have a camera for it!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

It was probably B&H. I've long watched the prices of certain lenses I'm interested in and noticed that unlike any other type of modern gadget, the price curve does not trend relentlessly downward. In this case, there was a big dip around 18 months ago IIRC, but then it shot back up to its present level. I don't remember exactly how low it dipped, but it came awfully close to the price of the 9-18. 

A ray of faint hope here is that a stabilized version of the 7-14 has been long rumoured. If it ever materializes, we should see some nice deals on the original 7-14.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I keep forgetting that the 7-14 is not stabilized. Not as much of a bummer as the price. But I would still prefer it to be equipped with IS.

Good glass is good glass. That's generally the reason it doesn't tend to shift much, unless it's being replaced by a successor lens.
It would make sense for them to do a quality wide with IS. We'll see if they manage to do that.

Meantime, I'm content to wait for reviews of the G5 to roll in... and if I can snag another contract before the year wraps, then a new camera system will be in the bag. 

Off to check if the OM-D also has the fully articulating rear panel...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

As you've probably found by now, it doesn't. Tilt only...

Personally I don't mind the lack of stabilization in a wide lens (and stabilization in general is nice-to-have but also somewhat overrated). And it's even less of an issue in modern cameras with more-than-usable ISO 3200. I hope the OIS version is for real just because of what it'll do to the price of the old version.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I get it... be nice if it dropped down to something more manageable like seven or eight bills.

Yeah, otherwise though I can see why you like the Oly. Nice camera indeed.

I get out to Montreal quite a bit; my wife's from there and her sister and parents are still there. We should meet up in a few months' time and compare gear. By then I ought to have scored some kind of package.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

So I just got through dpr's review of the OM-D.... that's pretty impressive. The G5 would really have to hit one out of the park to compete with it. The G5 has it beat for the tilting display panel, but still - the Oly's panel at least swivels through one axis, which is handy. And it looks like the Oly is better built and sealed.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Sealing is *the* killer feature of the OMD, I think. I expect the G5 to come very close in image quality, and the GH3 to at least match it. It would be shocking if the GH3 doesn't turn out to be sealed, given the sealed 12-35/2.8 lens. Then again, I also expect the GH3 to be even more expensive than the Olympus, at least at first.

It's a tough call, because the different bodies each have unique features that I wish could be found all in one place but just aren't. At least the silent shutter should start appearing in every new model from now on, so that's only a temporary unique selling point for the G5.

By all means PM me next time you're headed this way!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMatt said:


> *Sealing is *the* killer feature of the OMD, I think. *I expect the G5 to come very close in image quality, and the GH3 to at least match it. It would be shocking if the GH3 doesn't turn out to be sealed, given the sealed 12-35/2.8 lens. Then again, I also expect the GH3 to be even more expensive than the Olympus, at least at first.
> 
> It's a tough call, because the different bodies each have unique features that I wish could be found all in one place but just aren't. At least the silent shutter should start appearing in every new model from now on, so that's only a temporary unique selling point for the G5.
> 
> By all means PM me next time you're headed this way!


Plus image stabilization built into the body and not reliant on the lens providing stabilization and overall build quality. Also great DSLR like accessories like the 2 phase grip/battery pack. The eye-sensor to switch automatically between EVF and rear-screen use is pretty neat as well. Best selection on lenses available for any M4/3 as well.

Cripes the more I read and think about it the more I am leaning towards selling off my Nikon kit and getting the Oly and kitting myself out with it.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Depends how highly you value stabilization. Many value it very highly but I don't, though I acknowledge it expands your lens options at the long end in particular. For me it's a nice feature to have, but not the one that would make me pull the trigger.

No argument there are lots of other great features, too. BTW the G5 has an eye sensor; I think the G3 was the only EVF body missing it.

So, for me personally, weather sealing is the most compelling OM-D feature. Sadly there's a shortage of sealed lenses at this point.

The G5's electronic shutter is almost as much of a big deal to me, but in that case it's the first generation of the feature on a sensor this size, so it may not be as wonderful as I want it to be.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I don't really care if wide lenses have any kind of IS. I've been using with a 17-35mm for years and its never really been an issue for me. The biggest factor in all of this to me would be the view finder. The new m4/3's cameras have much better EVF than the old GF1 did but if you're used to a Dslr of some kind you might be disappointed.


----------

